# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Pic18f4580

## kaross

Hello!

Pastatiet lūdzu kā šim procesoram tikt pie atmiņas klāt. Kas būtu vienkāršākais veids? 
Kas būtu labākais ērtuma/ātruma ziņā. 
Varbūt šajā reizē cena nav ļoti izšķiroša.

----------


## kaross

korpuss 44-Pin QFN

----------


## smoketester

Ar PicKit2 vai Pickit3 no MPLAB. Bet ja ir ieslēgta koda aizsardzība, tad nav variantu.

----------


## kaross

Tad sim procesoram pat ir tada iespeja ka koda aizsardziba?
Ja nu gadijuma ir ieslegta vai nav iespejams kaut ko sacakaret?
Iekarta ir diezgan darga un negribas sabeigt, bet kodu gan vajadzetu dabut ara.

----------


## abergs

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&sa...w=1280&bih=616

----------

